# When and at what height to cut pvc toilet drain line in concrete basement floor?



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Me myself and I would just go ahead and cut the 4 inch flush with the floor and install the flange with primer and glue at this time. Then secure it with tapcons making sure they are not overly long to penetrate any underground piping.

You should just tile directly to your concrete with grey thin set. You will need to smooth the floor out before tiling.


----------



## ToHellWithUGA (Apr 17, 2014)

Ghostmaker said:


> Me myself and I would just go ahead and cut the 4 inch flush with the floor and install the flange with primer and glue at this time. Then secure it with tapcons making sure they are not overly long to penetrate any underground piping.
> 
> You should just tile directly to your concrete with grey thin set. You will need to smooth the floor out before tiling.


Thanks for the quick response, Ghostmaker! It seems like it would be easier to just install the flange now rather than after the tile, but much of what I read online suggests putting the flange on top of the tile. Do you know what the reasoning/logic for doing that is?

Also, you mentioned using grey thinset. I have white (modified) leftover from my kitchen install, and planned to use it. Should I get the grey stuff instead? Is there a difference (other than color and cost)?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

we allow the tile to be set around pipe ...then we cut it off and glue a 4x3 hub closet flange inside 4" pipe and anchor...:yes:


----------



## ToHellWithUGA (Apr 17, 2014)

ben's plumbing said:


> we allow the tile to be set around pipe ...then we cut it off and glue a 4x3 hub closet flange inside 4" pipe and anchor...:yes:


Thanks! But, if you were doing both (tile and plumbing), what would you do? Is there an advantage to having the pipe cut flush with the tile and then installing the flange?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

if i was doing it i would set flange on top of tile....because if flange is flush with tile you may need to use 2 wax rings or a jumbo wax ring allowing more space between flange and commode...which could be prone to leak:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ToHellWithUGA (Apr 17, 2014)

ben's plumbing said:


> if i was doing it i would set flange on top of tile....because if flange is flush with tile you may need to use 2 wax rings or a jumbo wax ring allowing more space between flange and commode...which could be prone to leak:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ok, I see, good point. What about the option of using a piece of tile to estimate the height and cutting the drain pipe at that height now (before installing tile)? It seems that it would be easier to cut now than after the tile is installed, if I had the choice (or, maybe less likely to damage the installed tile).

Thanks again for all the feedback!


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

found this image don't know where and for what reason but i think we had a dispute with an inspector somewhere... I know this will open a can of worms but can anyone recall if this is a picture from a code book anywhere


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Not in my code. The only problem I have is drilling through the tile. The risk of cracking it were not worth a 69 cent jumbo wax ring.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

ToHellWithUGA said:


> Ok, I see, good point. What about the option of using a piece of tile to estimate the height and cutting the drain pipe at that height now (before installing tile)? It seems that it would be easier to cut now than after the tile is installed, if I had the choice (or, maybe less likely to damage the installed tile).
> 
> Thanks again for all the feedback!


 been doing it this way for almost 40 yrs now never had a problem with breaking tile....but you have the options its your choice..they all will work work:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

just my 2 cents


wait to cut the riser until after the tile is installed. You can guesstimate the thickness but how do you figure the thinset? Just wait. You will have a more solid install. 

as to cutting the pipe after the tile is set: an inside pipe cutter (ask the plumbers what they are actually called) basically a toothed wheel you chuck up in a drill. 


drilling tile; can be a pita. Somebody told me these work great:









.

obviously NOT to be used with a hammer/impact drill

I also saw some bits that are basically small core drills. 6mm was one that I saw.


----------



## ToHellWithUGA (Apr 17, 2014)

nap said:


> obviously NOT to be used with a hammer/impact drill


Ha ha, found this out the hard way when I tried to cut my faucet hole (I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed sometimes):


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I tend to use flange spacers more and more as I like to have my flanges set during rough in
Slip one under the flange and bingo- your flange is as if it's sitting on tile except you're anchoring to concrete or wood.


----------



## ToHellWithUGA (Apr 17, 2014)

TheEplumber said:


> I tend to use flange spacers more and more as I like to have my flanges set during rough in
> Slip one under the flange and bingo- your flange is as if it's sitting on tile except you're anchoring to concrete or wood.


Ok, so, in this case, I would leave the drain line uncut (or cut it a little long?), and just cut the tile a little bigger than the flange when I install it?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

To avoid drilling the tile----cut the pipe to the tile height---set the flange loosely in place---then ,notch the tile ,as you set it, to allow your screws to miss the tile---

With that bit of advice---I am with Ghostmaker---I tile around the flange--and use a jumbo wax ring---


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

like i said open a can of worms.....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> With that bit of advice---I am with Ghostmaker---I tile around the flange--and use a jumbo wax ring---


post 8 suggests that is not code compliant though.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

nap said:


> post 8 suggests that is not code compliant though.


 hey nap...I posted that photo because i wanted to show op the position we set flanges in..however don't know where it came from ,,setting flanges is a personal choice as far as code gos...code only says to install flange on solid surface ...sorry if the picture misguided you...ben


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

ben's plumbing said:


> ...sorry if the picture misguided you...ben


 my misunderstanding of what the pic represented. My eror....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nap--this debate goes on forever---the tile version of which way should the ground be facing on an electrical outlet.


----------



## ToHellWithUGA (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad to resurrect an apparently eternal question. I guess I'll follow Judges 21:25.

Everyone did what was right in his own eyes


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> Nap--this debate goes on forever---the tile version of which way should the ground be facing on an electrical outlet.


what debate? ground goes down. :laughing:


----------

